# Back Up Driver/shoveler Needed On The Northshore Of Boston



## SNOWANDICEMAN (Sep 11, 2007)

Looking for a back up driver/shoveler for the North shore of Boston. Must have at least 2 years 
experience. Clean driving record, and be over 21. Must have references. Must be experienced, licensed and professional. If interested please call 617-594-3199.


----------



## SNOWANDICEMAN (Sep 11, 2007)

Looking for a back up driver/shoveler for the North shore of Boston. Must have at least 2 years 
experience. Clean driving record, and be over 21. Must have references. Must be experienced, licensed and professional. If interested please P.M. me.
Thanks SNOWANDICEMAN


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

I am from peabody too an know plenty of guys that could help you out. Dont recognize your truck but you might see me around. If you need help let me know.


----------

